# Itchy Itchy and only 6 wks pregnant



## endomummy

Hi There,

Im new to here and im a new mum to be, i have never been pregnant before and i am currently only about 6 weeks pregnant. However i have severe itching all over all the time! there is no rash any where. i am so tired because i cant sleep due to the constant itching! its driving me mad and my doctor just said to get used to it and that its part of it but i have never heard of any one being itchy in the first 6 weeks and its just getting worse and nothing seems to help it! does any one have any advice or own experiences or knowledge on this for me, it would be greatly appreciated as i am infact going barmy!!!! xx


----------



## Misskitty

Something similar happended to me a couple of weeks ago before i knew i was pregnant. My lower legs started itching like crazy! There was no rash or anything, the skin wasn't dry etc but it drove me mad. I was even waking up in the night scratching. I have since wondered if it was some rare pregnancy symptom!


----------



## Emx

I had exactly the same thing in first tri and not many others seemed to have the same! It is caused because the blood is pumping around your body a bit more effectively so dont worry too much on whats causing it - it also went after a week or two so wont be with you all the way through.. I found having a cool bath helped - even if it was the middle of the night x


----------



## lola1985

its is only just easing off with me know, im 12w4d. unfirtunatley mine is not just itching but a rash aswell me and my doc had to take the decision a few weeks back for me to take a course of steroids it got that bad! ive been told it is because of the change in hormone levels n high hormones is a good sign! hope ures eases off soon n im glad to hear u have no rash x x x x


----------



## 060609

I have been itchy all over my back, tummy and BBs. I just get my DH to put some Itch Relief Cream on me and it seems to help. Aveeno has some good stuff with a cooling sensation to it. I thought it was just me because I have really sensitive skin and excema!


----------



## td1309

I think in the 1st trimester you can safely assume you have your hormones to thank for that......

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/itchyskin/


----------



## kc1980

Interesting - I had really itchy nipples for a bit, that seems to have gone now, but I do have a sort of rash/ really dry skin on some parts of my body. I'm just glad it's winter & I can cover up!


----------



## cbmommy

060609 said:


> I have been itchy all over my back, tummy and BBs. I just get my DH to put some Itch Relief Cream on me and it seems to help. Aveeno has some good stuff with a cooling sensation to it. I thought it was just me because I have really sensitive skin and excema!

I have eczema too and just found out I was pregnant last week. Has your doc allowed you to use anything on your skin? I am coincidentally waiting for a call back from my doc to see if I can. With winter coming up I really need something because that is when my skin itches most.


----------



## Expecting1st

I too, have the itchy nipples and was wondering myself if that was normal...it's so embarassing because I will be at work and I have to bend over behind the table to itch them because it's so bad.


----------



## 060609

Rebecca331 said:


> 060609 said:
> 
> 
> I have been itchy all over my back, tummy and BBs. I just get my DH to put some Itch Relief Cream on me and it seems to help. Aveeno has some good stuff with a cooling sensation to it. I thought it was just me because I have really sensitive skin and excema!
> 
> I have eczema too and just found out I was pregnant last week. Has your doc allowed you to use anything on your skin? I am coincidentally waiting for a call back from my doc to see if I can. With winter coming up I really need something because that is when my skin itches most.Click to expand...

I have just been using my usual prescription creams, didn't think anything of it but now that you mention it, I should probably check. My eczema is only on my face and hands and I just use minimal amounts of cream, so hopefully it is okay!!


----------



## cbmommy

I get it on my hands and my arms and sometimes in other places as well. But as the winter rolls around it gets worse. I cannot imagine life without some sort of prescription. I know after excessive use the cortisone cream can go into your blood stream. I have been minimally using my prescription cortisone cream too. I still haven't heard back from the doctor yet! Let me know what you hear.


----------



## endomummy

thank you, its good to know its not tottally abnormal lol! i have found that E45 itch relief cream really helps, it makes it itch worse for a little while but then it numbs and i have checked its ok to use there are no steroids in it also my midwife said that i can use piriin too but it is the only anti histermine a pregnant woman can take and that seems to have helped loads combining the 2. but because blood tests showed that my liver isnt functioning properly my itching could be caused by that so if you areworried about your itching get it checked out by a midwife. but also had a 6 wk scan yesterday, i have to say was amazing saw the heartbeat going! x


----------



## lauzliddle

Hiya look up choloestasis I think this is what you may have it normally dosnt come until after 28 weeks but can develop before then. I had it in my last pregnancy and last started to itch so it's off to the midwife for me again :(


----------



## Lara310809

I've noly just started having itchiness, and I get it on my arms and legs. I have found that moisturising works well to stop the urge to itch, but it's like a mosquito bite, or your sock line after a long day; the more you scratch, the more it itches, so you have to be determined and refuse to scratch!


----------



## kitabird

Thank God other people are experiencing this, I thought I was some kind of freak!! I have really sensitive skin anyway but now I'm covered in this itchy rash.


----------



## endomummy

kitabird said:


> Thank God other people are experiencing this, I thought I was some kind of freak!! I have really sensitive skin anyway but now I'm covered in this itchy rash.

if you have a rash as well i think you should talk to your midwife, its probably nothing and just hormones but just to be safe because theer is a rash there i would just ask her if i were you.


----------

